# A GOPHER IN FLAT BLACK



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

had another day off to catch up on yard work
an this is what happend a gopher shooter 







this is a scrap of some plywood not sure what..
it not as nice as the multy ply i got from
bleech bone,, its 3/4 with 3 coats of black primer
an 1 coat of matt clear 
very cool little shooter thera black 14inches folded
at the pouch throwes 6mm steelies with a quickness
the few times i got to shoot it 
thanks goph you are the man ...
just way to cool of you to give this up
thanks a bunch brother


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent design. Love the black, too!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

glad you like it!

i think one of the satisfying things about posting up your own designs for others to use is that you get to see the outstanding work that others do with something that you designed. Thanks Jephroux!


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Awesome! Love the ergonomics.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ninja slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice design, I like the finishing


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Muy elegante este modelo tambien , se nota que disfrutas diseñando , un saludo desde Spain.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I think that slingshot looks stunning


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

love it!!!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

that is one awesome design my friend, nice work!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I've modified this design a bit and find it way more comfortable. This original design had the ring finger groove too far in, the pinky finger groove too small, and the pointer and thumb grooves a bit too small as well. i also made the fork just a touch wider. All in all i think it is a lot more comfiortable now. I'll post a pattern soon.


----------



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice, I dig the black look. Yea, post the pattern for that bad boy, I want to make one!!!

DF in NY


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is the modified version, I made enough changes to just give it a new number. I like this version so much better than the original version that i threw a partially stared old version in the fire. The new one is way better.


----------



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks for posting this, i like it. how do i print it the proper size? my printed copy measures about 1/4 inch under the stated two inches between the forks.

thanx
DF in NY


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Beastly desighn bud


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

when you are printing make sure you have "Page Scaling: None" selected.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Nasty! It sure suits a biker I recon. Top job


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, putting this one on my to do list!!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent ergo..thanks!


----------

